# Department of Defense Campgrounds



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I have been wanting to try one (or more) of the MWR campgrounds associated with military bases. While I have never tried it, I understand that the Army one at Lake of the Ozarks in Missouri is quite nice.

I just made plans to stop at Ft. Knox overnight on our way to Tennessee to give that one a try. If we have enough DoD folks out there, I'll post a critique when I get back.

Anyone ever used any of the others? They sure are cheap enough!

Greg and Lori

(for those of you that are non-DoD, these are only open to military, retired military and civilian DoD employees)


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I have not stayed at any of these campgrounds, however, seeing how the military has done some other recreational areas like golf clubs, I'd bet they did a good job. I'll be watching this string with interest as I can use these.

Please post your critique.

How would I get a list of these campgrounds?

Jim


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm interested in this subject too. We're also eligible to use them but haven't yet. I just quickly searched and found this site that has a list of Navy MWR campsites-- www.mwr.navy.mil/mwrprgms/cabin.htm . I guess you could easily find sites for the other branches also. We especially would be interested to hear about places anyone has stayed at in the Southeast. Thanks.

Julie


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

The website I use is run by the Army, but has facilities run by any branch of the military. http://www.armymwr.com/portal/travel/paths/

There are also books available, although I've never gotten one. Everyone tells me to pick one up at the PX, but since I am civilian DoD, not retired military, I do not have PX/BX priveledges.

FYI, a lot of people I know use the Shades of Green hotel and Disney Orlando and the Hali Koa (spelling?) in Hawaii, both owned by DoD and they say that they are fabulous. Since I can't get my camper to Hawaii, I'll have to take their word for that.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I can give you a critique of the one here. (Grand Forks AFB) I can sum it up in one word.

Mosquitoes.

Actually, it's on the outskirts of the base, has full hookups and a new shower house. Very quiet, and seldom more than a couple units there at any one time. I'd say the majority of the users are retired.

Added entertainment- Fire dept 'burn house' training facility is right nearby. You may catch me in action!

NDJollyMon,
DOD Civilian, FF/EMT


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We are just back from our most recent trip and we did stay at Camp Carlson at Ft. Knox. Nothing spectacular, but clean and you sure can't beat the price! ($11 night) full hook-ups are a on a wait list, but if you can get by without sewer, electric/water are available all the time. Camp is close to Ft. Knox and Patton museum. Fishing lake on the property and pool/water-park on post for $2 person. Open year-round, no reservations taken, but they said that you never really need them, including derby week.....!

They told us that they are starting a multi-million dollar rehab this fall and will have many new facilities.


----------

